# Canyon OffSpring AL 16 - defekte SRAM Automatix ?



## shannra666 (4. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe für meinen Kurzen ein Canyon OffSpring AL 16 gebraucht gekauft. Er beschwert sich nun darüber das er zu schnell durchtritt und nicht so schnell vorankommt, wie mit seinem Woom 2. Das sieht man auch.
Ich finde die Übersetzung 25 / 20 auch tiemlich blöd. Aber ich dachte mit der Automatix ist eine 2 Gang Nabenschaltung integriert. Jetzt habe ich Zweifel das diese funktioniert. Wenn ich trete habe ich schon das Gefühl das was passiert und es schwerer wird. Aber das kommt mir echt minimal vor.

Wie könnte ich feststellen das es funktioniert? Ansonsten würde ich das Kettenblatt gern wechseln. Aber haben das die Schlaufüchse von Canyon genietet oder sieht das nur so aus ?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. August 2019)

Ich kann gerade nicht nachschauen wie die Übersetzung bei unserem ku Bike ist. Schalten tut das Rad irgendwo zwischen 11 und 13kmh spitze schafft unser kurzer damit 17-18 und bergauf ohne Hilfe längere Anstiege bis max 4%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. August 2019)

Meiner Tochter hab ich auch ne SRAM Automatix spendiert. Der Schaltsprung ist eigentlich recht groß und dementsprechend deutlich zu merken. Ich habe aber punkto passender Übersetzung mit verschiedenen Ritzeln experimentieren müssen.


----------



## shannra666 (4. August 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Meiner Tochter hab ich auch ne SRAM Automatix spendiert. Der Schaltsprung ist eigentlich recht groß und dementsprechend deutlich zu merken. Ich habe aber punkto passender Übersetzung mit verschiedenen Ritzeln experimentieren müssen.


HMM dann scheint also vielleicht doch einen defekt, denn richtig spüre ich nichts. So tritt sich mein Sohn ect zu Tode  Naja habe noch ein Ritzel für hinten, mal schauen ob ich das wenigstens wechseln kann. Da ja anscheinend vorn nicht geht. Jedenfalls weiss das noch nicht mal der Canyon Szupport, der mich auf YouTube verwiesen hat. Schade eigentlich, aber so wirds nichts mit uns Canyon


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. August 2019)

shannra666 schrieb:


> HMM dann scheint also vielleicht doch einen defekt, denn richtig spüre ich nichts. So tritt sich mein Sohn ect zu Tode  Naja habe noch ein Ritzel für hinten, mal schauen ob ich das wenigstens wechseln kann. Da ja anscheinend vorn nicht geht. Jedenfalls weiss das noch nicht mal der Canyon Szupport, der mich auf YouTube verwiesen hat. Schade eigentlich, aber so wirds nichts mit uns Canyon


Aber Du sagtest doch zuvor daß Du den Schaltvorgang schon merkst, nur den Sprung als zu gering erachtest. Daß kann sich subjektiv natürlich anders anfühlen, klingt aber nicht unbedingt nach einem Defekt.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. August 2019)

shannra666 schrieb:


> Canyon Szupport



Der Canyon Support funktioniert scheinbar besser, wenn Du alles bei Facebook breit in die "Öffentlichkeit" bringst. Hab mich gestern noch darüber mit jemandem unterhalten. Wochenlang Null Reaktion, als er es bei Facebook eingestellt hat, kam Bewegung in die Sache. Es ging um ein Crashreplacement bei einem RR Rahmenbruch, bei dem man Ihm noch Fix zusätzlich ne Inspektion berechnen wollte, nachdem, aus zugesagt einer Woche Reparaturdauer, Monate wurden.


----------



## Chris_DH (5. August 2019)

Immer diese Ammenmärchen...ruf an, schilder dein Problem, dann wird dir geholfen. Wirst das Rad entweder komplett oder das Hinterrad einschicken müssen.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. August 2019)

Klar, Ammenmärchen.

Ruf an, schilder Dein Problem...viel Erfolg!
Berichte mal über Wartezeit in der Schleife und den Ausgang später.


----------



## Chris_DH (5. August 2019)

Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft... 
Seit 3 Jahren absolut keine Probleme mit dem Canyon Service (im Reklamationsfall, sonst brauche ich keinen Service).


----------



## Kwietsch (5. August 2019)

Super, und weil Du bisher Glück hast, erzählen andere Märchen. Schöne Welt, in der Du da lebst...


----------



## Chris_DH (5. August 2019)

Ich bilde mir gerne meine eigene Meinung, aber da du es ansprichst...
Keiner meiner Kollegen, die Canyon Bikes fahren, hatten bisher Probleme mit dem Service.
Angefangen bei Kratzern am Neurad, über Tretlagertausch in einer Werkstatt seiner Wahl bis hin zu Rahmentausch nach 5 Jahren.
Du wirst sicher kaum positive Berichte finde, warum auch? Die Leute, die zu frieden sind, schreiben das meist nicht 
Von daher anrufen -->Problem schildern, im Anschluss kann @shannra666 ja gerne seine Erfahrungen hier teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. August 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir gerne meine eigene Meinung, aber da du es ansprichst...
> Keiner meiner Kollegen, die Canyon Bikes fahren, hatten bisher Probleme mit dem Service.
> Angefangen bei Kratzern am Neurad, über Tretlagertausch in einer Werkstatt seiner Wahl bis hin zu Rahmentausch nach 5 Jahren.
> Du wirst sicher kaum positive Berichte finde, warum auch? Die Leute, die zu frieden sind, schreiben das meist nicht
> Von daher anrufen -->Problem schildern, im Anschluss kann @shannra666 ja gerne seine Erfahrungen hier teilen.


Dito, auch keiner aus meinen direkten Bekanntenkreis hat schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon-Service gehabt.
Ich habe aber drölfzig durchaus glaubwürdige Schilderungen hier im Forum gelesen, in denen sich der Canyon-Service nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. 
Und nun?


----------



## Kwietsch (5. August 2019)

Darum geht es nicht. Ich möchte nur nicht als Märchenonkel betitelt werden. Die negativen Berichte existieren zu Recht und werden durch die positiven Erfahrungen nicht ausgelöscht, sondern relativiert.


----------



## Chris_DH (5. August 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Die negativen Berichte existieren zu Recht...



Das ist natürlich bei anderen Onlineversendern komplett anders...aber egal. Ich kenne die Geschichten über den Service hier aus dem Forum, habe den Service mehrfach anders kennengelernt. Von daher 
Ich hoffe dass @shannra666 schnell eine Lösung angeboten bekommt.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. August 2019)

Bei Whataboutism bin ich dann raus...


----------



## Chris_DH (5. August 2019)

Fährst du denn überhaupt Canyon? Ansonsten sind es wohl doch nur Geschichten...


----------



## shannra666 (9. August 2019)

Sorry wenn ich hier nen Streit vom Zaun gebrochen habe.
BIn eher der Mensch der versucht sachen per Mail beim Support zu klären, da telefonisch meist keine Zeit meiner Seits besteht.
Dort habe ich zwecks Nabe und Austausch Kettenblatt vorn (genietet ?) nachgefragt. 
Die Antwort war nunmal nicht sehr überzeugend. Es wurde immer nur auf Youtube verwiesen. Man wusste anscheinend nichtaml wie man das vordere Kettenblatt ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

